# Fuente regulada de 0 a 12V tipo PWM 20A



## Jorf (Dic 3, 2006)

Como bien dice el título, ando buscando el diagrama de una fuente regulada que drene sin problemas 20A, es para alimentar una celda para electrólisis. En teoría necestiaría algo de 3 a 5V y 600hz para que funcione correctamente la producción de hidrógeno.

Se agradece de ante mano!    

Edito porque me olvidaba, será alimentada con una batería de coche.


----------



## cesio (Dic 14, 2006)

La fuente ya la tenes es la bateria de auto.
Ahora lo que necesitas es generar una señal de 600hz ( no se que forma de onda) y limitar la corriente a 20A.

Para generar los pulsos lo mas simple es un 555, con una salida transistorizada que maneje un MOSFET de 20A (o mas). De esta forma tendrias los 600hz en forma de onda cuadrado sin limitar corriente, eso si no podes regular la tension de 0 a 12 V pero quizas con un potenciometro en el gate del mosfet puedas controlar algo.

Suerte.


----------



## alejandro_oo (Dic 16, 2006)

cesio dijo:
			
		

> Para generar los pulsos lo mas simple es un 555, con una salida transistorizada que maneje un MOSFET de 20A (o mas). De esta forma tendrias los 600hz en forma de onda cuadrado sin limitar corriente, eso si no podes regular la tension de 0 a 12 V pero quizas con un potenciometro en el gate del mosfet puedas controlar algo.
> 
> Suerte.



Hola,

Pues no creo que con un potenciómetro en el gate del mos se pueda controlar algo, por que hasta donde entiendo estos dispositivos trabajan en dos estados: abiertos o cerrados (1 - 0) ¿o me equivoco?

Me parece que lo mas lógico seria variar el ancho de los pulsos.

Saludos,


----------



## Transfer (Dic 17, 2006)

Hola, con un 555 te ndari perfecto, ya que con este oscilador tambien podes variar el ancho del pulso con un potenciometro en la pata 5 del integrado, solo tenes que poner un amperimetro y regulor el pote. Sludos


----------



## mustangV8 (Dic 21, 2006)

Aclaro dudas: cualquier transistor (o sea todos) trabajan en modo analogico. Me refiero a que no hay ninguno que solo trabaje en 1 o 0 y esto incluye a las compuertas logicas microprocesadores etc. Es por ese motivo que todos los dispositivos digitales consumen potencia.
En corte no hay corriente, en saturacion no hay tension, entonces porque los dispositivos consumen potencia y se calientan? Porque cuando realizan la transicion recorren todos los niveles de tension entre corte y saturacion, y en esos momentos ademas hay corriente.... entre otras cosas.

Respecto al tema en cuestion, la idea no esta mal. Usar un 555 y un MOS puede andar. Con una frec de 600Hz y un ciclo de trabajo de 5/12 para que te de una tension RMS de 5V, pero recorda que ese transistor va a estar disipando potencia aun trabajando en este modo que es digital (abierto o cerrado).

saludos.


----------



## c_facha (Ene 4, 2007)

hola, se puede utilizar unos tbj en paralelo de esta manera se puede regular la corriente y la tension., en este caso que una corriente considerable se tine que utilizar una tambien una configuracion darllinton"creo que no se escribe asi". suerte


----------

